# Someone's been a very VERY naughty boy



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I went in to check on Sausage this morning and this is what I saw:










And I thought oh Sausage looks ok... WAIT A MINUTE WHERE DID ALL THOSE PEANUTS COME FROM!?!?!?!










I gave him ONE last night as a treat and put it in a little cardboard treat ball to give him something to do. So I thought... did my boyfriend put them in there??!?!?!

And then I saw this...










And realised what had happened lol  He managed to get the plug out of the Rotastak cage, found the bag of peanuts, went into the bag and took them one by one back through the Rotastak cage, through the tubes to the savic peggy and then through to his bin cage... quite a long journey!! And he must have done it at least 18 times 

My boyfriend was worried he would have chewed the wires to his computer and stuff... but I'm pretty sure he was just interested in the food! Piggy!!! 

He definitely looks guilty:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

hmy:hmy:hmy:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

What a clever little lad he is and very fond of his peanuts by the looks of it.
Our Syrian also likes those peanuts too. :laugh: 
Fantastic pictures, made me laugh.


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

omg, how lucky he went back in his cage and stayed their!


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL, thats the funniest thing I have seen.
He must like his cage to return to it, can't stop giggling


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Brilliant!!.Good little boy for going back to his cage with them.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Our hamster would have made a run for it I think. :laugh:


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

pmsl at least he didnt run off


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I so badly needed that laugh today. Wonderful creatures aren't they


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

commando hammie..can just imagine him stealing the peanuts to the mission impossible tune!!!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

mindymoo said:


> commando hammie..can just imagine him stealing the peanuts to the mission impossible tune!!!


pmsl!!!! now that I can visualise


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

mindymoo said:


> commando hammie..can just imagine him stealing the peanuts to the mission impossible tune!!!


awww I should set up some cameras at night and see if he does it again


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha good boy in a way, mine would have most deffinately taken all there bedding out and nested with the whole bag of peanuts !!! 

i love it !


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha good boy in a way, mine would have most deffinately taken all there bedding out and nested with the whole bag of peanuts !!!
> 
> i love it !


hahaha that would be funny 

hopefully he loves me too much to escape for good lol


----------



## trekky (Apr 16, 2008)

lol Definately a hamster with a brain


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

oh mine love me too but i think food is more loved than me to be onest lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> oh mine love me too but i think food is more loved than me to be onest lol


lol yeah well obviously Sausage only loves me because I am the giver of food 

But obviously not enough!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL! 

What a clever.....i mean naughty lil boy :lol:


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

That is sooooo funny! i love the things they do, domino decided to move into her toilet yday, makes me laugh.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> That is sooooo funny! i love the things they do, domino decided to move into her toilet yday, makes me laugh.


lol how random 

it annoys me that Sausage just decides to sleep in a big pile of bedding lol. Oh well I have given his house to Poppet now anyway so he has to


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> lol how random
> 
> it annoys me that Sausage just decides to sleep in a big pile of bedding lol. Oh well I have given his house to Poppet now anyway so he has to


i know i always worry they will get cold, i had to remove rolos bed, because he would never get up, but he is improving now so will put it back in. Domino did have a bed, then moved into the nest area, then into the toilet then back again! which is a bit annoying because takes a lot of bedding to fill!

slightly of topic but have you toilet trained any of your hammies? domino was doin well, but then decided to pee upstairs on the plastic, but i don't want it to stain. I moved the toilet upstairs but she just peed by it  . guess that is some improvement lol.


----------



## Tammy0407 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thats one clever little hammy! And loook on the birght side at least he wenrt back to his cage! but it is very funny! The little chubba!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> i know i always worry they will get cold, i had to remove rolos bed, because he would never get up, but he is improving now so will put it back in. Domino did have a bed, then moved into the nest area, then into the toilet then back again! which is a bit annoying because takes a lot of bedding to fill!
> 
> slightly of topic but have you toilet trained any of your hammies? domino was doin well, but then decided to pee upstairs on the plastic, but i don't want it to stain. I moved the toilet upstairs but she just peed by it  . guess that is some improvement lol.


I haven't... Sausage just wees in a corner and poos all over the place lol. And Poppet wees in the puzzle playground or on my boyfriend


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

:lol: Hah! At least he came back! And he's too adorable to get mad at!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

He just escaped again... I was cleaning out the savic and rotastak cages and left him in the bin cage, i thought he couldn't climb out of it as I took the step out but I went into the room and found him sitting in the corner eating yet another peanut


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:lol: Mission impossible hamster version!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> He just escaped again... I was cleaning out the savic and rotastak cages and left him in the bin cage, i thought he couldn't climb out of it as I took the step out but I went into the room and found him sitting in the corner eating yet another peanut


:lol: I really think he needs a Hamster Heaven! Then it would be harder to escape, although with him being like he is now, I don't think anything is impossible!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> :lol: I really think he needs a Hamster Heaven! Then it would be harder to escape, although with him being like he is now, I don't think anything is impossible!!


Hahaha stop tempting me  I want to get a hamster heaven soooo much the only things that are stopping me are money and worrying that Sausage won't like it as much as his current cages


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Hah, yes they are a little more expensive than probably should be, but if you find one on ebay then I'm sure he'll love it just as much!! And he wouldn't be able to escape as easily!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Hah, yes they are a little more expensive than probably should be, but if you find one on ebay then I'm sure he'll love it just as much!! And he wouldn't be able to escape as easily!


I'm trying to justify spending 65 pounds on it at the moment as its free postage from the pets at home website... but only until friday so I need to decide quick 

If I could get a tenner for my old savic cage maybe that would help lol... there are soooo many of them on ebay though so I don't know if I would get that much


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

You could at least try? Whats the average price on them on ebay atm??
You should go for the cage if you have the money now!! You even get a free hamster starter kit in either lavendar or lemon  I think its just bedding, treats, and cage cleaner? Not sure, but you should go for it!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> You could at least try? Whats the average price on them on ebay atm??
> You should go for the cage if you have the money now!! You even get a free hamster starter kit in either lavendar or lemon  I think its just bedding, treats, and cage cleaner? Not sure, but you should go for it!


I can't actually really find any on ebay... not sure if I'm just being blind though lol.

And thats cool if I could get the starter kit that would help a bit


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I was talking about the price of the peggy??


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Just looked at [email protected] and I don't think they are giving the starter kits anymore, and the Hamster Heaven is out of stock!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I was talking about the price of the peggy??


Ohhhhhh ok sorry lol. There doesn't seem to be that much demand for them... I think I'd be lucky to get £10 for it


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Ohhh, I see 
Did you see my post above your last one?? :crying:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Ohhh, I see
> Did you see my post above your last one?? :crying:


not but


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll keep looking on ebay for you! I'm still looking for all of the pieces I need, which I finally found! But the lady hasn't messaged me back yet.. so I'm still looking just in case. Also congratulations on becoming VIP!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I'll keep looking on ebay for you! I'm still looking for all of the pieces I need, which I finally found! But the lady hasn't messaged me back yet.. so I'm still looking just in case. Also congratulations on becoming VIP!


oh yeah i didnt notice that 

im just going through ebay again but there doesn't seem to be anything there... i hope the lady gets back to you!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> oh yeah i didnt notice that
> 
> im just going through ebay again but there doesn't seem to be anything there... i hope the lady gets back to you!!


Your Welcome 

I hope she does too! I don't know if you seen the thread on here but someone found me the entire accessory pack! All exept the Sputnik and wheel and the cage! Which I already have those things, and she already said she'd let me buy at a certain price, but now I'm waiting to see if she'll do a private sale, to ensure I get the items, and someone doesn't beat me to it! But she seemed happy I was taking it for her price, so I think she'll think about it, otherwise I'll send the money to a friend and they'll pay her through ebay

I'm going to keep searching ebay for you too! I usually spot at least one hamster heaven a week, somethimes they are missing a couple small things though, not as much as mine was missing when I bought it though! But it was cheap, so I couldn't resist  Have you looked on freecycle, or gumtree, or preloved? Also have a look in your local paper, theres usually cages in there, some for free also, and if they aren't the hamster heaven and they are in good condition you could sell on ebay and have more money towards a hamster heaven when you find one!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

that is so cute!!

weve had many esacpe artist hammies, one morning i got up and went to check on the hams, i walked in the door and noticed one of the hamsters sitting on top of her sisters cage, i blinked and thought  ut: i looked at her cage she had gotten out, had a wander and tried to go back to bed lol


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Haha thats amazing. Well done Sausage


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Gorgeous Hammy!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh Sausage you made me laugh! Cute pics, gotta admire his determination.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

hahaha thats the funniest thing ive seen for a while!! atleast he went back to his cage!!! shows they are too clever!!!


----------

